# Landscape & Cityscape video tutorial with high-end Canon gear



## castillophotodesign (Mar 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7CYO2a_9IE&list=PLHlVvBXXZD_CDSzwbqnXvkRG7BMui-g8D

In this video Franklin shares some insight on how he approaches to photograph landscapes and cityscapes. In the 1st part of the video he talks about what equipment he uses and why. later on the video, he goes on location to photograph the Miami skyline and talks about his camera settings and gives additional tips on shooting cityscapes. In the following video I will go over the editing process.

Hope you guys like it! here are some sample images of my work:


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Franklin,
Thanks for the tutorial. It's a nice start for a beginner. I'm just an amateur but I do it similarly. But I use the TS-E lenses and a 105mm polarizer in front of the grad & reverse grad ND filters instead.


----------



## castillophotodesign (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you! This is my first time doing and editing video so it was a learning process. I had never used premiere pro before. However, I have learned so much from youtube and forums that I would like to give something back to the community. That why I decided to start doing video tutorials. I started simple to get the hang of things, but I will try to go into more advanced tutorials. I shoot landscapes and cityscapes has a hobby and I sell prints in my online store. My photo business focuses more on jewelry, watches and product. When i get more experience with video and editing I will make more advance tutorial in product photography lighting and techniques. 

Here is my website in case you wanna take a look: www.fecphoto.com

Thank for your input Robert. I definitely wanna get a tilt shift lens next!. do you have a website where I can see some of your work? 



RobertG. said:


> Hi Franklin,
> Thanks for the tutorial. It's a nice start for a beginner. I'm just an amateur but I do it similarly. But I use the TS-E lenses and a 105mm polarizer in front of the grad & reverse grad ND filters instead.


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 7, 2015)

Franklin, you can access the user's website through the small green globe below the member's name (if he put a link to his website). Mine you can find here: http://www.robertgallphotography.com

You have shown the equipment in the studio and some final shots. Maybe a little bit more useful would be to show the equipment in action, i.e. the cam mounted on the tripod and the filter holder mounted on the lens. Show the effect of the grad ND filter in action (slowly sliding it down) with the video feed of the 5DIII instead of holding it in your hand in the studio. The same goes for the polfilter. Just show the effect live in a video.


----------



## Secrest302 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Robert and Franklin - I really enjoyed of your web sites. I also enjoyed Franklin's video tutorial. I look forward to the edit portion as well. I am working to improve my landscape photo capability and editing skills in LR5. Cheers!

Dan


----------



## davidcl0nel (Mar 9, 2015)

Please get rid of the music, while you talk. 

Show the unprocessed image first, if your horizont isn't in the middle, you need of course vertical alignment in the postprocessing (altough you don't use shift lenses). If its a skyline far away, it isnt much, but you have corrected it... so please be honest.


----------

